# Lockport Mason Jar??



## mcgroovey (May 29, 2012)

Hi all!  New here after I found this awesome jar today for 5 bucks.  I did my best with the pictures.  It has bluish tint to it (why I noticed it to begin with) and says Lockport arched over Mason on the front.  Seam goes all the way up, and the bottom has 5 3 in a circle.  There are no other markings whatsoever.  Looks to be roughly 1/2 gallon. I hope someone can tell me a bit more about it! Doubt it matters, as they can be changed, but it also has one of those old zinc lids with the ceramic center. seems to be an unreadable logo on that. 
 It looked too awesome for me not to grab!
 Was interested in knowing where it came from, when it was made, and if it has any value. If not then I found my new favorite decoration 
 Also I originally thought there was a dent in the glass, but there is not.  It seems to be a variance in the thickness that causes it to look this way in a few places.

 Thanks in advance!!


----------



## mcgroovey (May 29, 2012)

More pics


----------



## mcgroovey (May 29, 2012)

Last one!


----------



## epackage (May 29, 2012)

Welcome to the forum, they sell for about $10 on Ebay...


----------



## botlguy (May 30, 2012)

You might want to take and post pix of the zinc lid. From your description it MAY be worth more than the jar. Even though they don't usually sell for much they are not the most common jar out there.


----------



## mcgroovey (May 30, 2012)

As requested, here's one of the lid.  I'll post one more as well.  I can't really tell what's up with that, but there is definitely something there, not stuck on. Idk you tell me


----------



## mcgroovey (May 30, 2012)

aaaaaand the last, but not the best.


----------



## SkinsFan36 (May 30, 2012)

I think that swirl in the cap came from the manufacturing of it. All the lids I have in that style have the same but different type swirl on them in that center raised area.


----------



## epackage (May 30, 2012)

I'm pretty sure the other side of the lid is what we need to see...


----------



## mcgroovey (May 30, 2012)

Oh I'm sorry, I didn't realize..  
 Here they are.  Didn't think anything of it because there was no writing on that side..


----------



## mcgroovey (May 30, 2012)

And this if it helps..


----------



## epackage (May 30, 2012)

No need to be sorry...[]


----------



## mcgroovey (May 30, 2012)

mmmmk


----------



## botlguy (May 30, 2012)

Actually, I should have been specific but you did what I needed to see. The lid is of no more value than any other, the really good ones have embossed letters on the milk glass insert AND incuse (indented / stamped) letters and / or figure on the zinc part. Those with only embossed lettering on the glass part are common. No problem though, it's still a decent jar & lid.


----------



## deenodean (May 31, 2012)

Welcome to the site...looks like your jar is #1512 in Red Book , a price guide to North American, British and Australian jars. Your jar, clear or aqua HG is worth $10-12, just as epakage mentioned.  It was made somewhere in the U.S.A. Another way to find out more jars is to post it on the JAR forum on this website. There are many more knowledgeable pros lurking in the background that may offer their impressions.  

 happy collecting


----------

